# ROYAL IMAGE CC SHOW ∙



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Royal Image and Moctezuma Promotions and Productions would like to invite all the NW rydas to Cheney Stadium on Sept 24. Those of you who have been to a Royal Image event knwo how we do it... last years show got all screwed up but this years wont, RI's takin control of the show this year and we've been doing the do for quite a few years in Seattle, Olympia and Canada. Everyone thats been to one of our events has always had a great time. Fliers available at Side 2 Side. $500 cash prizes for the best of show awards and for each hop class with a 3 car minimum. Lets fill the stadium parking lot with lolo's and show the rodders that show up how the lowrider community does it and does it better than they could ever imagine


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

we are there! :thumbsup:


----------



## NightRyda (Feb 7, 2004)

Aww man, all the way till September. I'll mark it on the calender. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

mark the calenday, highlight the date do what ever you need to do, but don't miss this show homie



> _Originally posted by NightRyda_@Mar 13 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Aww man, all the way till September. I'll mark it on the calender.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2847486[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

we always know we can count on ToR



> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 13 2005, 06:17 PM
> *we are there! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2846516[/snapback]​*


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 14 2005, 11:57 AM
> *we always know we can count on ToR
> [snapback]2848819[/snapback]​*


thanks bro!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 14 2005, 12:48 PM
> *thanks bro!
> [snapback]2849156[/snapback]​*


no thnkas needed my bratha, you know we'd do the same....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 14 2005, 10:00 PM
> *no thnkas needed my bratha, you know we'd do the same....
> [snapback]2851367[/snapback]​*


as soon as we get our event scheduled we will post it!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

19th street entrance...is that the one with the speed bumps or the one with the big gate? Couldn't make it over the bumps last year.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREM8R_@Mar 24 2005, 10:24 PM
> *19th street entrance...is that the one with the speed bumps or the one with the big gate? Couldn't make it over the bumps last year.
> [snapback]2903486[/snapback]​*



i'll find out for you, and if its the one with the speed bumps i'll try to make sure that i can open the other gate just for you brother....


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate it!



> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 25 2005, 03:33 PM
> *i'll find out for you, and if its the one with the speed bumps i'll try to make sure that i can open the other gate just for you brother....
> [snapback]2906351[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREM8R_@Mar 25 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Thanks! I appreciate it!
> [snapback]2906512[/snapback]​*



you know how we do it....


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

If all goes well I'll be there having a great time with the rest of you


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

who's plannin on showing up? and takin the trophies, the cash, the 50/50 rafflel... have a beer or 2 in the corona garden.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

You know we will be there for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm gonna do my best to be there!


----------



## Unique_6 (Apr 12, 2005)

yeah, its great that you guys are doing this show, the support was there last year, but the judging was just out of control. alot of shady stuff went off with the judging, but I have faith Royal Image to put on a great show so count me in !!!!!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

thanks for the vote of confidence homie...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unique_6_@Apr 11 2005, 09:00 PM
> *yeah, its great that you guys are doing this show, the support was there last year, but the judging was just out of control. alot of shady stuff went off with the judging, but I have faith Royal Image to put on a great show so count me in !!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2986480[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 24 2005, 10:21 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3044442[/snapback]​*


what's up homie.... i really liked your crib...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 24 2005, 07:19 PM
> *what's up homie.... i really liked your crib...
> [snapback]3046309[/snapback]​*


Not much but decided Im going to take more time to build the monte instead of trying to hurry and break it out this summer Im just going to wait till next summer.

Car paid for, Paint matreials paid for, All new weather strip moldings paid for, New chrome headlight bezels paid for and in the mail. So if I keep going at this rate I should have alot of stuff to do next april.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 25 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Not much but decided Im going to take more time to build the monte instead of trying to hurry and break it out this summer Im just going to wait till next summer.
> 
> Car paid for, Paint matreials paid for, All new weather strip moldings paid for, New chrome headlight bezels paid for and in the mail. So if I keep going at this rate I should have alot of stuff to do next april.
> [snapback]3049552[/snapback]​*



damn at that rate you'll have bought the car piece by piece.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 27 2005, 06:42 PM
> *damn at that rate you'll have bought the car piece by piece.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3062613[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

at my rate, car keeps brakn i would have spent enough to buy another


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

Just getting it off page 3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Jun 5 2005, 11:45 PM
> *    Just getting it off page 3 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3229709[/snapback]​*


what up bubba :wave:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

what's up fellas...ouch buba... what happened to the ryde


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

It will be ready for your show :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

can you show and hop?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 22 2005, 07:39 AM
> *can you show and hop?
> [snapback]3305723[/snapback]​*


don't know homie, we'll have to figure that one out... i'll get back with ya


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 28 2005, 04:27 PM
> *don't know homie, we'll have to figure that one out... i'll get back with ya
> [snapback]3334233[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE A CANT MISS!!


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

doing the bump  :biggrin:


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

:happysad: TTT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

BUMPITY BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Aug 15 2005, 10:00 PM~3630492
> * BUMPITY BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

bumped :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

who's all showing up?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 21 2005, 12:43 PM~3665414
> *who's all showing up?
> *


ahh who's online again??

I think I'll be there I was worried about the long trip and all. I may have to pack a lunch shit 10 miles is quite far. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: I'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i hear ya bratha you got a long road trip ahead of ya to make this one......



> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Aug 21 2005, 01:53 PM~3665858
> *ahh who's online again??
> 
> I think I'll be there I was worried about the long trip and all. I may have to pack a lunch shit 10 miles is quite far. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

me b there fo sho should be bringing both rides!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Aug 20 2005, 05:37 PM~3663228
> *bumped :biggrin:
> *


bubba that's one funny azz avi you got there!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm planning on being there



> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 21 2005, 12:43 PM~3665414
> *who's all showing up?
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

another rider chronicle offical pit stop.. thanks for the invite!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Jenda's will be there with three cars :biggrin: Gotta support the events in the Northwest and bring them hoppers out to you..


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 da hoppers gonna be out. Can't wait


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i might try and hop again.........yeah right


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey this is 4 days b4 my b'day so let's party or something. i live less than 10 minutes (if there is no traffic jam) from Cheney.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 my b-day is on the 20th and I want to throw a b-day bash at the hotel that I will be staying at. Let's put it down.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 24 2005, 11:57 AM~3683254
> *:0  my b-day is on  the 20th and I want to throw a b-day bash at the hotel that I will be staying at. Let's put it down.
> *


let's do that damn thang

damn that mean i have to stay at another hotel..... hopefully this time i'm not getting a room for no reason! :angry:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: Yeah I'll hit you up and let you know where I am going to be staying at. Planning to have a b-b-que a shit load of beer and then hit up the strip club.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds good to me bro let's do it..............


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

hell yeah just don't be a party pooper.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn you on this side of the bridge now... we gonna have to go kick it sometime soon



> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 24 2005, 11:24 AM~3683032
> *hey this is 4 days b4 my b'day so let's party or something. i live less than 10 minutes (if there is no traffic jam) from Cheney.
> *


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

hey lowriding 69 what hotel you staying at bro.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Make sure we know which hotel the party is at ! :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool I will keep you all posted. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: and you know this maaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:ugh: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

*Going up? * 





*To The Top !!*


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 ttt :wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave: ttt


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

tttttttttottthatttttop! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

*^^^*


----------



## WHiTeMiKe84 (Aug 17, 2005)

^


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 6 2005, 12:59 PM~3762644
> *ttt
> *


you bringin out that 67?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

bumpty bump


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

*BAM* :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

2datop


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

just got back from the show. Some nice rides out there and a good party at the club friday night.


----------



## WHiTeMiKe84 (Aug 17, 2005)

cant wait for some pics


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

I will post them up after I do the bumpity bump.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

up up and up i guess


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

who is down for cruisin saturday night after the show down in "T" town?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 19 2005, 07:44 PM~3846631
> *who is down for cruisin saturday night after the show down in "T" town?
> *


 :wave: count me in


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 19 2005, 08:44 PM~3846631
> *who is down for cruisin saturday night after the show down in "T" town?
> *


Good deal where you thinkin'?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 19 2005, 08:04 PM~3846776
> *Good deal where you thinkin'?
> *


you tell me homie, i don't have a clue where to in tacoma... i'm gonna hit up mondo, see what kind of parking her has at his club.... and maybe then we could cruise down s. tac way.... if the cops don't trip.....


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 20 2005, 11:26 AM~3850221
> *you tell me homie, i don't have a clue where to in tacoma... i'm gonna hit up mondo, see what kind of parking her has at his club.... and maybe then we could cruise down s. tac way.... if the cops don't trip.....
> *


Tacomas kinda ass as far a cruzin spots. The waterfront is cool sometimes. With it being the evening that could werk. Where is Mondo's club at again? I think he said Fife?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 20 2005, 01:06 PM~3851287
> *Tacomas kinda ass as far a cruzin spots. The waterfront is cool sometimes. With it being the evening that could werk. Where is Mondo's club at again? I think he said Fife?
> *


the waterfront would be perfect i say. plenty of parking as well!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 20 2005, 02:18 PM~3851376
> *the waterfront would be perfect i say. plenty of parking as well!
> *


Yea I don't like cruzing down there during the day somtimes cause it 2 damn packed. But with it being a little later in the day it should be cool. Fuck it if ain't enough parking post up at Owens beach?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

lowrid69 what you think about this for a route. Leave Cheney left out to 19th left on Orchard . Get on 16 to I-5 get off at 512 turn right onto S. Tacoma Way ride it all the way down to Pacfic ave and run Pacific to the waterfront. Too much. If figure the waters not much this way we hit about the whole town.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 Just got back from the shop and It's ready to cruise. I am thinking bout taking my cutty. You think I should tegojua.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 20 2005, 01:33 PM~3851487
> *lowrid69 what you think about this for a route. Leave Cheney left out to 19th left on Orchard . Get on 16 to I-5 get off at 512 turn right onto S. Tacoma Way ride it all the way down to Pacfic ave and run Pacific to the waterfront. Too much. If figure the waters not much this way we hit about the whole town.
> *


 :twak: do you see a W in my name........and you forgot my ING........... :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k

yeah that sounds perfect bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 20 2005, 03:05 PM~3851739
> *:twak: do you see a W in my name........and you forgot my ING........... :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> 
> yeah that sounds perfect bro! :thumbsup:
> *



hOoKEd oN FonICs WerkD fEr Me! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP UP FELLAS? LIKE THEM PICS WITH THE GIRLS ON THE CADDY LORIDIN69 BRING THEM WITCHYA :cheesy: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

cops be trippin to hard on the waterfront tho.....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

see ya there.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 20 2005, 10:04 PM~3854609
> *cops be trippin to hard on the waterfront tho.....
> *


I think they be aight as long as no hoppin', 3 wheelin' or load music on the the front. Oh damn none of the above may as well stay parked.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 20 2005, 09:04 PM~3854609
> *cops be trippin to hard on the waterfront tho.....
> *


not really just don't be hitting switches all crazy and only in the parking lot area and they want fuck witcha. also there only really out and about on sundays


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 20 2005, 07:26 PM~3853850
> *hOoKEd oN FonICs WerkD fEr Me!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 20 2005, 07:54 PM~3854096
> *WADDUP UP FELLAS? LIKE THEM PICS WITH THE GIRLS ON THE CADDY LORIDIN69 BRING THEM WITCHYA :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


thanks
i will ask my boy for the #'s if he still has them :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

^


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: damn it my fucken back pump just caught fire and don't know why. Anybody got any tips and advice.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 21 2005, 11:59 AM~3857737
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  damn it my fucken back pump just caught fire and don't know why. Anybody got any tips and advice.
> *


 :0 what happened?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Well I was doing a rolling 3, went to park the car, dropped the ass. Opened the trunk and fire, fire, fire. My motor was on fire I had to put it out with a fire extingisher. :banghead:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 21 2005, 12:10 PM~3857820
> *Well I was doing a rolling 3, went to park the car, dropped the ass. Opened the trunk and fire, fire, fire. My motor was on fire I had to put it out with a fire extingisher. :banghead:
> *


burnt motor.....damn

throw it in the gutta and go get anotha!!!! sorry to hear that bro! still coming this weekend?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah. I was told that it was a blowproof or a busted seal.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: fix it and get your butt down this way!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

gotta homie. I might take it on the trailer. If I can find one.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 21 2005, 12:10 PM~3857820
> *Well I was doing a rolling 3, went to park the car, dropped the ass. Opened the trunk and fire, fire, fire. My motor was on fire I had to put it out with a fire extingisher. :banghead:
> *


DAMN HAD TO USE A FIRE EXTINGISHER I BET THAT LEFT A BIG MESS....MAN HOPE U GET IT FIXED!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what no pics........





j/k


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

hold on I will take pics of the pump.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

o.k here are the pics


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

another one


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

sorry for the pics being so big, but here is the last one


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn bro looks like your motor caught on fire or something....... 







seriously i hope you get that fixed b4 the weekend bro!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah my homie just came and took a look at it and said I could use one off of his 64 that has 2 pumps. it's his latest project that he just scooped up 2 days ago.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 21 2005, 05:20 PM~3860223
> *yeah my homie just came and took a look at it and said I could use one off of his 64 that has 2 pumps. it's his latest project that he just scooped up 2 days ago.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Man just got back with the new motor. It's a saco but it will do for right now.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

as long as you got up and down action..... that's all that matters


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah I haven't tried it out yet, still charging my batts and had to come into work for some things. Gotta make some extra cheese for cheney.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
yeah i'm going to charge up tonite when i get home. should have done it last nite but i was to lazy to get off my azz and do it.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: too lazy, looks like you were on lil all night. lol


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

actuall not. went and got some beer and sat and watched tv till about 11 then decided to go to bed!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 drinking beer, I'm not gonna argue with that. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

we can argue but beer will always win


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

hell yeah homie. I'm with you on that.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 20 2005, 02:33 PM~3851487
> * what you think about this for a route. Leave Cheney left out to 19th left on Orchard . Get on 16 to I-5 get off at 512 turn right onto S. Tacoma Way ride it all the way down to Pacfic ave and run Pacific to the waterfront. Too much. If figure the waters not much this way we hit about the whole town.
> *



Who's all down for the cruise?





Here's a map of what I was thinkin'. Go out of Cheney take
left onto 19th
left onto Orchard
left onto hwy 16
merge onto I-5 south 
ride to 512 stay in right lane for South Tac. Way
right onto South Tac. Way 
left on "C" st (1 block before Pacific)
right on 25th
left on Pacific which turns to Schuster Pkwy which turns to Ruston Way

Is this route to long? I know its a big circle but you hit alot of Tacoma. You get a little of Lakewood, South Tacoma, downtown and the waterfront. Can't cruise just the water no cruisin' law. I ts ok to make a pass and park.
I think I we have 20 or more cars theres no parking together.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: that should be a nice cruise.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 22 2005, 11:14 AM~3865081
> *Who's all down for the cruise?
> Here's a map of what I was thinkin'. Go out of Cheney take
> left onto 19th
> ...


depending on how many cars we have and if the waterfront is full of roller bladders or not then there is one parking lot that could accommodate an estimated maybe 30 or so cars. and that's the one down by the pier. also as for the cruizn law down there you can make passes once every 30 mins both ways and then park! as long as your not fucking around smoking  , drinking, and fighting the cops are pretty cool about things down there!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

let's do the damn thang.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell yeah.........



THERE WILL BE NO SERIOUS SHIT TALKING THERE......BULLSHIT TALK, HOP AND THEN HUG NO EXCEPTIONS!!!!! NO FIGHTING OR GANG SHIT EITHER. GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT THEN DON'T SHOW THE FUCK UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

what time is the cut off time to register ? never got around to preregister


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Sep 22 2005, 01:34 PM~3865634
> *what time is the cut off time to register ? never got around to preregister
> *


 Dont know I'm surprised it isn't on the fliers? I'll see if I can find out. 
Heres a email and a # from the flier:

[email protected]

253-686-6206

:uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 22 2005, 07:10 AM~3863630
> *actuall not. went and got some beer and sat and watched tv till about 11 then decided to go to bed!
> *


damn and i was just getting up to take my lazy ass to work.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 20 2005, 09:52 PM~3854938
> *I think they be aight as long as no hoppin', 3 wheelin' or load  music on the the front. Oh damn none of the above may as well stay parked.
> *


that's what i'm saying..... that would make for some boring video coverage on the next DVDs comming out......


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

man no hopping or 3 whellin. I just got my shit fix a minute ago. shit works hella good. Still charging the batts. Slow 2 amp charge :biggrin: all night.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what are we going to do?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: probrably just gas hoppin down the road. And 3 wheelin down the highway.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i don't care as long as we are putting it down for the NW on video! :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 VIDEO (lowriding 69) you gonna be shooting some video.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

just going off of what dressed2impressed said that's all! but i will have my camera with me so yeah i guess i will be shooting some video :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 22 2005, 05:42 PM~3867487
> *that's what i'm saying..... that would make for some boring video coverage on the next DVDs comming out......
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LETS SEND OFF THE YEAR ON A GOOD NOTE!!

BANGIN THE BIG BODY AGAIN BOSS?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 23 2005, 09:57 AM~3871569
> *LETS SEND OFF THE YEAR ON A GOOD NOTE!!
> 
> BANGIN THE BIG BODY AGAIN BOSS?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: yeah let's do the damn thang. Bring it and Swang it.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

no other way to do it!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

foshizzle.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 23 2005, 07:42 AM~3870777
> *so what are we going to do?
> *


? Well we got a good route planned just need a spot to finish off at. If theres some hoppin goin on.
loriding69 what you think about that under bridge spot Schuster overpass? 
I might drive down real quick and check out if I have time.

My boy said you could get a ticket for hoppin' on public property. You can get your swang on private property maybe a closed store with a big lot.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin forward 2 kick witcha again!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

bro my brain hurts from thinking so much.......the only other place i can think of is right off of Hosmer in the parking lot with jack in the box! but i don't know if we would get a ticket for hopping.... :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 23 2005, 03:21 PM~3873437
> *lookin forward 2 kick witcha again!!
> *


hell yeah bro..........


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

anyone know the exits to get to cheny stadium havent been there in a long time????????


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Sep 23 2005, 08:29 PM~3875197
> *anyone know the exits to get to cheny stadium havent been there in a long time????????
> *


orchard is the one i take


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 23 2005, 08:39 PM~3875250
> *orchard is the one i take
> *


got it thanx


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Sep 23 2005, 09:29 PM~3875197
> *anyone know the exits to get to cheny stadium havent been there in a long time????????
> *


Goin down 16 when you see the stadium on your right take the very next exit.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 23 2005, 07:22 PM~3874513
> *bro my brain hurts from thinking so much.......the only other place i can think of is right off of Hosmer in the parking lot with jack in the box!  but i don't know if we would get a ticket for hopping.... :dunno:
> *


Man I thought on that I don't think they can ticket on private property. But we kinda got a route in mind. We can drive around all day and get the non-locals lost. Or we can jus ride. :scrutinize: Hey I didn't make it down that way and wont have time in the morning. E you think you can ride past the 2 spots on the way in? Under the Schuster overpass and the by the Dock street bar warehouse deal.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where the pics???


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah where are the pics. Post them up homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

One and only pic i have


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2005, 01:01 AM~3879994
> *One and only pic i have
> *


Man I forgot about my camera till I seen some hotties takin pic.'s on the cars. I got my camera whiped it out to take some hot ass pic.'s and the fuckin battery was dead! 
So someone posts hot ass bitches pic.'s!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

WE IN ROYAL IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMMING OUT TO THE SHOW, THERE WERE A FEW SNAGS DURING THE DAY THAT GOT WORKED OUT, BUT ALL IN ALL WE THINK AND HOPE EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED HAD A GOOD TIME. 

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB HOMIES FROM COMMING OUT REPPIN THEIR CLUB, THE NW AND FOR THE SUPPORT.


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 25 2005, 07:43 AM~3880650
> *WE IN ROYAL IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMMING OUT TO THE SHOW, THERE WERE A FEW SNAGS DURING THE DAY THAT GOT WORKED OUT, BUT ALL IN ALL WE THINK AND HOPE EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED HAD A GOOD TIME.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB HOMIES FROM COMMING OUT REPPIN THEIR CLUB, THE NW AND FOR THE SUPPORT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: post the pics homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Sep 25 2005, 08:22 AM~3880745
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU PLAYED IT OFF WELL SHOW SEEMED SMOOTH 2 ME :biggrin: - THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE FOR THE INVITE AN FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!
VIDEO LOOKS GREAT- JUST WAIT FOR THE AFTER SHOW HOUSE CALL- FUNNY SHIT- ADAM AND HIS CREW CAME WITH SOME X FACTOR HEAT!!!

ILL POST A FEW UP SOON :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 post it up homie. Sorry I couldn't make it out, was feeling really shitty around 1:30 in  the morning and didn't want to get anybody sick at the show.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IN HOPES OF KEEPIN DOWN THE BS I POSTED SOME VIDEO CAPTURES ON THE WEBSITE :biggrin: 
FEEL FREE 2 USE THEM-

CHECK OUT THE HOME PAGE SLIDE SHOW SECTION

WWW.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 25 2005, 08:43 AM~3880650
> *WE IN ROYAL IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMMING OUT TO THE SHOW, THERE WERE A FEW SNAGS DURING THE DAY THAT GOT WORKED OUT, BUT ALL IN ALL WE THINK AND HOPE EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED HAD A GOOD TIME.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB HOMIES FROM COMMING OUT REPPIN THEIR CLUB, THE NW AND FOR THE SUPPORT.
> *


any and everytime............nothing but love up in the NW


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 25 2005, 11:38 AM~3880998
> *YOU PLAYED IT OFF WELL SHOW SEEMED SMOOTH 2 ME :biggrin: - THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE FOR THE INVITE AN FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!
> VIDEO LOOKS GREAT- JUST WAIT FOR THE AFTER SHOW HOUSE CALL- FUNNY SHIT- ADAM AND HIS CREW CAME WITH SOME X FACTOR HEAT!!!
> 
> ...


Oh so the house call did happen? I heard one dude woofin' and when he got called he said oh my batteries dead. LOL
What shows on the new video and when can I cop it?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

ya lol i got most of that on tape, those guys are so damn funny, it will be on vol 2. ill post pics when i get some time. i got those hottys to pose on lots of cars so ill have a lil something for you guys. 

Great show, Royal Image did it right, good turnout. Thanks for having me at your event. let me know when the next one is!
-Tim


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Heres one for now:
[attachmentid=289459]
Plenty more to come.
-Tim


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and i just fixed the link to the website in my profile... it works now..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 25 2005, 08:19 PM~3883985
> *Oh so the house call did happen? I heard one dude woofin' and when he got called he said oh my batteries dead. LOL
> What shows on the new video and when can I cop it?
> *



SHIT WAS GREAT WILL BE ANOTHER RIDERCHRONICLE EXCLUSIVE-
ONLY VIDEO CREW ON SCENE- YALL WANT SHIT TALKING THE NEXT ONES GOT A BUNCH :biggrin: COPS, HOPS AND GOOD TIMES


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 26 2005, 06:44 AM~3885196
> *SHIT WAS GREAT WILL BE ANOTHER RIDERCHRONICLE EXCLUSIVE-
> ONLY VIDEO CREW ON SCENE- YALL WANT SHIT TALKING THE NEXT ONES GOT A BUNCH :biggrin: COPS, HOPS AND GOOD TIMES
> *


can't wait........


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 when is the video gonna come out. Let me know asap.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 26 2005, 07:20 AM~3885564
> *:0  when is the video gonna come out. Let me know asap.
> *



U KNOW I LL KEEP U UPDATED.

OUR FIRST DVD IT WE JUST WHIPPED OUT IN 3 MONTHS WITH SIX STOPS ACROSS THE NW. AFTER VEGAS THE NEXT ONE GOES TO PRODUCTION- SO WHAT WOULD U GUYS WANT 2 SEE A QUICK ONE IN A COUPLE MONTHS OR HAVE IT MORE "FANCY" AND HAVE IT OUT NEXT YEAR?



REMEMBER THIS FOR THE RIDERS BY RIDERS SO LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 26 2005, 09:33 AM~3885976
> *U KNOW I LL KEEP U UPDATED.
> 
> OUR FIRST DVD IT WE JUST WHIPPED OUT IN 3 MONTHS WITH SIX STOPS ACROSS THE NW. AFTER VEGAS THE NEXT ONE GOES TO PRODUCTION- SO WHAT WOULD U GUYS WANT 2 SEE A QUICK ONE IN A COUPLE MONTHS OR HAVE IT MORE "FANCY" AND HAVE IT OUT NEXT YEAR?
> ...


nice fancy one of course but makes for a nice christmas gift


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 26 2005, 09:33 AM~3885976
> *U KNOW I LL KEEP U UPDATED.
> 
> OUR FIRST DVD IT WE JUST WHIPPED OUT IN 3 MONTHS WITH SIX STOPS ACROSS THE NW. AFTER VEGAS THE NEXT ONE GOES TO PRODUCTION- SO WHAT WOULD U GUYS WANT 2 SEE A QUICK ONE IN A COUPLE MONTHS OR HAVE IT MORE "FANCY" AND HAVE IT OUT NEXT YEAR?
> ...


Gotta have a good mix of Quality as well as Quanity...don't rush it just get it done in a timely manner... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEN THATS THE PLAN THEN :biggrin: I LL GETTEM OUT BY CHRISTMAS FOR THE STOCKING STUFFERS AND THE HO HO HOES

YALL COOL WITH THE SLIDE SHOW AT THE END OF THE VIDEO? CASE I GOT ALOT OVER THE YEARS I CAN INCLUDE.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 26 2005, 11:15 AM~3886729
> *THEN THATS THE PLAN THEN  :biggrin: I LL GETTEM  OUT BY CHRISTMAS FOR THE STOCKING STUFFERS AND THE HO HO HOES
> 
> YALL COOL WITH THE SLIDE SHOW AT THE END OF THE VIDEO? CASE I GOT ALOT OVER THE YEARS I CAN INCLUDE.
> *


I've heard good and bad reviews on the slide show at the end....I like it cause i never take a camera to a car show


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 26 2005, 11:18 AM~3886749
> *I've heard good and bad reviews on the slide show at the end....I like it cause i never take a camera to a car show
> *


yeah same here but i take a camera to shows and sometimes don't get it all.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT WAS WIERD SOME PEOPLE THOUGHT IT WAS THE BEST PART, ONE OR TWO THOUGHT IT WAS LAME. BUT IF YA DONT LIKE IT DONT BUY IT. I THINK AS WE ALL GET OLDER IT WILL BE COOL TO LOOK THROUGH THE PICS.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 26 2005, 11:44 AM~3886903
> *IT WAS WIERD SOME PEOPLE THOUGHT IT WAS THE BEST PART, ONE OR TWO THOUGHT IT WAS LAME. BUT IF YA DONT LIKE IT DONT BUY IT. I THINK AS WE ALL GET OLDER IT WILL BE COOL TO LOOK THROUGH THE PICS.
> *


you can catalog it in the menu so fools don't have to watch if they don't wanna


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 26 2005, 11:05 AM~3887022
> *you can catalog it in the menu so fools don't have to watch if they don't wanna
> *


THATS WHAT SKIPPIN CHAPTERS IS 4 :biggrin: 

GOOD PLAN I WILL DO JUST THAT.... OR TRY ANYWAY


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 26 2005, 02:27 PM~3887993
> *THATS WHAT SKIPPIN CHAPTERS IS 4 :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD PLAN I WILL DO JUST THAT.... OR TRY ANYWAY
> *


 :banghead: don't hurt yourself thinking to hard........... :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Since no one wants to post pics in here all these damn camera men on lil http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207401


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i was hurting to bad to get around to taking pics...........


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn who got pics of the show. Could you please post them up.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

hope it was a good show weather wise (RI always has good stuff to offer), hey E sorry i couldnt make it to the show, ended up taking a later flight, and flew in on saturday night and sleeping pretty much all sunday, il hit you up on friday to see if we can get sumthing together


----------



## $uper_$aucey206 (May 14, 2005)

:uh: I wish I coulda went


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Sep 27 2005, 11:28 PM~3899942
> *hope it was a good show weather wise (RI always has good stuff to offer), hey E sorry i couldnt make it to the show, ended up taking a later flight, and  flew in on saturday night and sleeping pretty much all sunday, il hit you up on friday to see if we can get sumthing together
> *


yeah bro give me a call


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it to the show, but my run of bad luck lately got worse. :tears:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

anymore pics


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

OH????


> _Originally posted by CREM8R_@Sep 28 2005, 05:38 PM~3904995
> *Sorry I wasn't able to make it to the show, but my run of bad luck lately got worse.  :tears:
> *


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Trying to get stuff replaced and ready Friday night for the show ended up with some smoke, sparks, flames, melted upholstry, fried ignition, bad starter, etc, etc, etc. Didn't get the car back up and running right til 6pm Saturday. This was in addition to already haven totalled my truck erlier this month, the bike breaking down on me a few times, and other various lesser evils happening. I'm gonna rip September off my calendar and start all over again.
Oh, something good did happen this moth...I found out KZOK is putting the car on their 2006 calendar



> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 29 2005, 10:53 AM~3909214
> *OH????
> *


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREM8R_@Sep 29 2005, 01:37 PM~3910392
> *Trying to get stuff replaced and ready Friday night for the show ended up with some smoke, sparks, flames, melted upholstry, fried ignition, bad starter, etc, etc, etc. Didn't get the car back up and running right til 6pm Saturday. This was in addition to already haven totalled my truck erlier this month, the bike breaking down on me a few times, and other various lesser evils happening. I'm gonna rip September off my calendar and start all over again.
> Oh, something good did happen this moth...I found out KZOK is putting the car on their 2006 calendar
> *


Damn sorry to hear the string of bad luck. :uh: 






I though you were going to say something good did happen this month.......

..............I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 29 2005, 05:16 PM~3912173
> *Damn sorry to hear the string of bad luck. :uh:
> I though you were going to say something good did happen this month.......
> 
> ...


thats what i thought was commin next6


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

that really sucks homie.... hope October goes much better for ya


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

anyone got more pics of the show... i was to busy to take any and the promoters just contacted me and they want to put a magazine together with some pics of the show


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Oct 3 2005, 09:41 AM~3932302
> *Bump!
> *


hey you... how have you been


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 3 2005, 06:42 PM~3936580
> *hey you... how have you been
> *



Good! you? I couldnt make it to the show... i had to move, which sucked! but probably better that way, beings i can control yelling at random people for walking on displays! hehe :biggrin: I was hoping someone had some pix! everyone i talked to was to busy to take any!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Oct 4 2005, 10:33 AM~3939442
> *Good! you? I couldnt make it to the show... i had to move, which sucked! but probably better that way, beings i can control yelling at random people for walking on displays! hehe  :biggrin:  I was hoping someone had some pix! everyone i talked to was to busy to take any!
> *


yeah we were all pretty busy.... i didn't really even get to look around at the cars or anything...


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 4 2005, 11:03 AM~3939981
> *yeah we were all pretty busy.... i didn't really even get to look around at the cars or anything...
> *



I wish i could have been there... i told Chad i would help out, but the moving thing happened so quick i didnt have time to do anything else.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Oct 4 2005, 02:36 PM~3941024
> *I wish i could have been there... i told Chad i would help out, but the moving thing happened so quick i didnt have time to do anything else.
> *


its all good girly girl... we know you would have been there...


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 5 2005, 01:03 PM~3948124
> *its all good girly girl... we know you would have been there...
> *


yeah you know it! im just pissed i missed the last show of the year!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

I missed it also, only cuz I was feeling really, really shitty the night before. :angry:


> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Oct 5 2005, 02:18 PM~3948639
> *yeah you know it! im just pissed i missed the last show of the year!
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

the show's pics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=209398


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 5 2005, 05:43 PM~3949927
> *the show's pics
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=209398
> *



Thanx Juiced! at least someone took pix... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt for some nice pics.


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks!
I wish I could say that, but I have a feeling the insurance is going sky-high after the accident.



> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Sep 29 2005, 06:16 PM~3912173
> *Damn sorry to hear the string of bad luck. :uh:
> I though you were going to say something good did happen this month.......
> 
> ...


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks, I appreciate it! It's already off to a flying start, I'm gonna buy the pickup back and a friend is gonna help me try to make it drivable again, and had the photo shoot for the calendar a couple days ago up in Seattle and it went pretty well. They took about 150 pictures, so I'm sure they'll find something that'll work.  



> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 29 2005, 08:34 PM~3912982
> *that really sucks homie.... hope October goes much better for ya
> *


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!  



> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 5 2005, 07:43 PM~3949927
> *the show's pics
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=209398
> *


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

MORE, MORE,MORE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

me likey the pics.............


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306799]I did get a couple pics


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306865][attachmentid=306864]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306869]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306874]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306875]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306881]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306884]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306886]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306889]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306893]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306895]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306900]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306903]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306911]


THE FOOD BOOTH


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306916]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306924][attachmentid=306922]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306929]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306932]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=306938]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

I never claimed to be a photographer


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=307053]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=307056]


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

bubba d you da man.....


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=308750]
[attachmentid=308751]


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

more pics please


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

whaddup bubba


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Whassapenin' E?


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=309942]
[attachmentid=309943]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=309944]
[attachmentid=309945]


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=309948]
[attachmentid=309947]


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's crack'n?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD BUBBA

WHAT UP LOWRIDIN69!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 13 2005, 06:56 AM~3992470
> *
> WHAT UP LOWRIDIN69!!
> *


what's the happs Ryan?


----------



## lorydr4lyf (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Oct 10 2005, 10:24 PM~3978781
> *[attachmentid=306924][attachmentid=306922]
> *


Love the picture of Tito doing his own fashion show!
Thanks Bubba


----------



## lorydr4lyf (Oct 12, 2003)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

